# A Tale of Four Gamers; Mighty and Burnaboy



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

_This is the thread that Mighty(me) and Burnaboy will be posting our Tale of Two Gamers armies and updates. _

Hey everybody Mighty here and the army I will be doing for my little brother's and I Tale of Two Gamers will be the Ultramarines 2nd co. For month one are spending limit is $100. The units I got are; 
A Space Marine tactical squad $35
A Space Marine scout squad $20
A Space Maine dreadnought $40
 Total= $95 

Pictures updates coming later this week be looking forward to them! :victory:


----------



## Burnaboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello burnaboy here too and for the tale of two gamers I decided I am going to do a deathskull ork army. For my first month I ordered 
2 squad of ork boyz $44
1 squad of ork nobz $45
Total=$89 
The order is suppposed to get here friday or saturday so i will be posting up what I have done sometime this weekend.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is a picture of one of my scouts (wip) So far just base-coated it I don't think it is too bad for my first miniature should have it finished soon.
P.S. Sorry for the bad quality picture my friend broke my digital camera so I'm stuck using this dinky webcam:ireful2:


----------



## Burnaboy (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is my first update for the tale of two gamers. This is my first squad of ten ork boys what I have done so far is remove the mould lines and glue them to their bases. 








k:


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Come on peoples, gets going 
Easy for me to say coz im doing nuthing lol.

Looking good so far. although mighty i think you need to use less paint on your models >.<


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Blood God said:


> Come on peoples, gets going
> Easy for me to say coz im doing nuthing lol.


Yea I have painted some more miniatures and have built my dreadnought but I just have not been able to put them up yet because I was waiting to see if my friend would let me borrow her camera and I have been busy with school work.



Blood God said:


> Looking good so far. although mighty i think you need to use less paint on your models >.<


Yea I know  it was my first miniature I was a little excited to get it painted and messed it up pretty bad but I thinned the paints and painted my other four scouts a lot neater will put them up soon. Thanks for the reply and advice.


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

That you first model? not too shabby mne was like a blob lol.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha thanks


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

So I went over to my little cousin's house last weekend and I took my miniatures over there since I do most of my painting on the weekends. I go over there and I put my stuff in his room and look at his top dresser to see little grey figures. After getting a closer look they turned out to be tyranids. I explained to my little cousin that I play 40k to and that I brought over all the paints I owned and if I had any paints you like you can use them. So later on that night we go in his room set down some newspaper and start painting then getting hungry and waiting for some of the models to dry we walk to the street to a Mcdonalds. We come back and see my older cousins car. We walk inside ask her how college is going yada yada then she says "Oh by the way I got a new puppy I put him in your room because I was painting my nails and he kept trying to lick them" We run to my cousin room yank the door open to see max the new puppy chewing up my cousin termagaunt next to a already chewed up scout squad and other termagaunts.  So I do not have my Scout squad anymore, but I still have my Space marines and my dreadnought. So for month one I have 
Space marine tact. squad
A space marine Dread
Total=$75


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

:shok: Did she repay you? Id like demand money lol. Did you put the puppy down?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

this happended to me once.

i came home from school and walk into the lounge.

i look down as i took off my shoes, and noticed a tau aerial.

i look around, seeing the dog chewing something, and relised, "oh crap its my converted tau sergent"

to this day that dog is scared of me.

but anyway, i would take this to court. I mean when a dog kills a lamb it is instantly shot, but when a puppy kills a squad of scouts and tyranids? it should be done for man slaughter. and lifetime in prison.

if you brought them from the gw online store i would suggest you ring them and say the box had faulty miniatures in there. they usually good with that.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

dude! that sux. Condolances....


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it would be perfectly reasonable to ask her to stump up the money for the destroyed models, after all if you scratched her car you'd better believe she'd be making you pay for it!

Sorry to hear about it, really bad luck with your first painted models too


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Keep up the work, a good start


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> but anyway, i would take this to court. I mean when a dog kills a lamb it is instantly shot, but when a puppy kills a squad of scouts and tyranids? it should be done for man slaughter. and lifetime in prison.


Agreed



squeek said:


> I think it would be perfectly reasonable to ask her to stump up the money for the destroyed models, after all if you scratched her car you'd better believe she'd be making you pay for it!
> 
> Sorry to hear about it, really bad luck with your first painted models too


I thought it was reasonable too I mean it was her dog that chewed up the miniatures she said she will repay us when she gets paid only problem is that she live about 2hr. away we rarely see her. 



Green Knight said:


> Keep up the work, a good start


Thank you and I have got some of my tactical squad done will be posting up pictures of them later on this week.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Have finished my task for month :victory: one my dread and my tactical squad will post up pics when I get my digital camera back from my little cousin.


----------



## uriath bloodsword (Sep 28, 2008)

i'd seriously bug her till she gives you the money or runs. just call her up every day on a payphone or something. pretty soon you'll have your money.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Come on Mighty, where are the ace pics


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok I do not know when I will get my digital camera back so I just took the pictures with my phone, they're not the best but at least I will have what I did for month one up here.

*My Dreadnought*









*One of my Tactical Marines*









*All of what I did for month 1*









I know the pictures are not that well of a quality but when I get my digital camera back I put up better pics.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey guys here is also a picture of my second battle ( I wasn't even thinking about taking pics my first/third battle ) The first battle was fun and the second was alright but the third wasn't fun cause we got into a lot of arguments about the rules and I was called a know nothing noob. So here is the pic of my second battle (with Imperial guard vs Tau and Eldar) you can see his imperial guard and my little unit of space marines and some tau stuff and an eldar walker, oh and the corner of my new codex :grin:









Ok and for month two I have a spending limit of $75 so what i will be adding to my army is
Ultramarine Capt. Sicarius $15
A tactical Squad $35
Total= $50


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

shame what happened to your scouts. your army looks good so far. How many points you making this army?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep it up, doing good so far.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

I just had a family crisis so have been in chicago for a little while only to come back to AZ and then have to go out to California so I probably won't be updating this for awhile until I can get back to Arizona.

EDIT: Ok I am back in AZ now since I went to california my list of units I am going to do this month changed. Instead of the tactical squad I will be doing
Capt. Sicarius $15
Sergeant Telion $12
Scout squad $25
Total=$52


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

*Capt. Sicarius*


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work there mate. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah looking good.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

*Telion*(still have to do his head though)









Oh and Imperial I am hoping to make this army 1750pt. by the time I am done


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

*And last but not least of month 2 the scouts*


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

wow mighty that sucks, is she blond? I wold have killed her LOL tough breAk man what did ur little cuz have to say?

Chaosftw

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Actually she is blonde lol my cousin said if she doesn't buy him a carnifex he is locking her out of the house joking of course I think.... But those scouts up there ^ where bought by her so it's all good kinda wish she would of got me the sniper ones but it is whatever.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

With my brother not doing this anymore and with my new job coming up and not to mention basketball I will be pretty busy soon, so this might be my last month of my Tale of Two Gamers. But it has been fun  so for month four I will be adding 
Terminator Librarian $17
Rhino $35
Veteran Sergeant $8
Total=$60

OK be looking forward to the updates :victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Well hopefully you will keep doing this. I do understand how real life can be very good at getting in the way of the hobby. I like what you have been doing so hopefully you will keep going with it even if it is only a handful of models a month.


----------

